# spillway walleye



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am completely new to fishing for walleye in rivers and was wondering if I could get a little help. I live in northeast Ohio but go to college in Grove City, PA. About twenty minutes from me there is a lake named Lake Wilhelm that has a small spillway, about 20 yards across and 6-8 feet deep in the center. There are lots of big rocks and boulders. According to someone I talked to there is a small walleye run in the spring from the Allegheny river up the creek that the spillway creates. The discharge is high, fast, but clear right now and I was how to go about fishing it for these fish? Like I said I'm new and any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Jigs and twisters any where from 1/8oz to 1/4oz , also crank baits "minnow style" . Make sure you know Pa. Laws so you don't get any tickets. Be careful and post some pics.


----------

